# So many angels ... not enough tanks



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Geez .... Louise! I've got around 100 seven week old angel fry growing out in a bb 55 gallon, 50 one week old fry in a 10 gallon and now the parents are spawning on the intake tube again! I don't know whether to rejoice or to cry.

I need more tanks, I think. And ... *ANGELFISH FOR SALE* lol

Here are a few pics of the 7 week old juvies. Enjoy!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats alot of angels..lol


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

they are adorable!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahahahahah..........been there done that!.......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaaaaaawww they are sooooo cute


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's sooooo adorable!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go Barb!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very fat and happy juvies, Barb. Try Aquariums West as an offload point. They make a habit of procuring captive/hobbyist raised fish in general. I'd be worth the call.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute fry! Very productive parents, too. What are you feeding them?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So cute!!! Congrats! They look super healthy.

You might need a tank divider at some point for the parents


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

The parents are in a 90 gallon, the fry in a separate 55. I'm feeding bbs, crushed flake food, NLS grow pellets. I have to say I'm enjoying this.


----------



## atruong39 (Apr 30, 2010)

how much for 4 angelfishes? i might buy =)


----------

